
The NSA's elite hackers can hijack your Wi-Fi from 8 miles away - dotBen
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/30/5256636/nsa-tailored-access-jacob-appelbaum-speech-30c3
======
wahsd
"The brochure in question dates from 2007, suggesting capabilities may have
advanced even further since then ..."

Naaah. I'm sure they have been sitting around patting each other on the back.

On a side note, here's bone. Ever hear of Black VPN? ;)

